# Gray Wolf Protection.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/midwest-wyoming-lawmakers-target-wolf-protections-again-apnews/


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

A rancher near Lander Wyoming lost a couple calves just this last January.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I believe in the 3 S's


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

A much less fearsome pest we have is the ground hog. I came up with an idea the other day of how to get rid of some of them without any involvement from me. 
All my fields have bowhunting tree stands in the fields edge woods surrounding them.
I thought of talking to the bow hunters and asking them if they'd like to hunt ground hogs and I'd pay them $10-20/scalp to skewer those little sons a bitches. 
I have to find out if PA considers them a pest and they can be hunted year around. I'm sure I could do it if I owned the property, but laws may be different if I don't. I know my property owners wouldn't care. 
I figure the bow hunters could get good practice shooting a smaller animal. Downside is it will probably ruin the arrow. Hence the small "bounty" per "scalp".


----------



## MtnHerd (Jul 6, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> A much less fearsome pest we have is the ground hog. I came up with an idea the other day of how to get rid of some of them without any involvement from me.
> All my fields have bowhunting tree stands in the fields edge woods surrounding them.
> I thought of talking to the bow hunters and asking them if they'd like to hunt ground hogs and I'd pay them $10-20/scalp to skewer those little sons a bitches.
> I have to find out if PA considers them a pest and they can be hunted year around. I'm sure I could do it if I owned the property, but laws may be different if I don't. I know my property owners wouldn't care.
> I figure the bow hunters could get good practice shooting a smaller animal. Downside is it will probably ruin the arrow. Hence the small "bounty" per "scalp".


I provided the same offer to my nephew. $10/head to get rid of the ones around my produce fields. Since he started high school this year he has made the basketball and baseball teams, so I have not paid any money out, yet. I have been throwing the chunks of rat poison down the holes in some of the remote hay field locations, and that seems to be working.


----------



## Smoothy (Apr 26, 2015)

I like the way you think panhandle 9400! Winter time makes the second s a bit troublesome but there's always a manure compost pile


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

JD3430 said:


> A much less fearsome pest we have is the ground hog. I came up with an idea the other day of how to get rid of some of them without any involvement from me.
> All my fields have bowhunting tree stands in the fields edge woods surrounding them.
> I thought of talking to the bow hunters and asking them if they'd like to hunt ground hogs and I'd pay them $10-20/scalp to skewer those little sons a bitches.
> I have to find out if PA considers them a pest and they can be hunted year around. I'm sure I could do it if I owned the property, but laws may be different if I don't. I know my property owners wouldn't care.
> I figure the bow hunters could get good practice shooting a smaller animal. Downside is it will probably ruin the arrow. Hence the small "bounty" per "scalp".


As long as they fetch the arrows that missed, you can guess how I know that small tidbit of info. 

Larry


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> A much less fearsome pest we have is the ground hog. I came up with an idea the other day of how to get rid of some of them without any involvement from me.
> All my fields have bowhunting tree stands in the fields edge woods surrounding them.
> I thought of talking to the bow hunters and asking them if they'd like to hunt ground hogs and I'd pay them $10-20/scalp to skewer those little sons a bitches.
> I have to find out if PA considers them a pest and they can be hunted year around. I'm sure I could do it if I owned the property, but laws may be different if I don't. I know my property owners wouldn't care.
> I figure the bow hunters could get good practice shooting a smaller animal. Downside is it will probably ruin the arrow. Hence the small "bounty" per "scalp".


*WOODCHUCKS (GROUNDHOGS): *No closed season, except on Sundays and during the regular firearms deer seasons. No limit.

Taken from PA Game Commission website.


----------

